# Getting projector do display correctly



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm trying to get my laptop to display a native 1280x720 signal so it looks good and doesn't do that stupid scrolling desktop stuff. I'm having so much trouble trying to do this. I have powerstrip, i just still can't get it to do what i need to. Anyone know of a good tutorial somewhere to get this to work?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm guessing your PJ is 1280x720 and not 1280x768?
If so then I can't help, sorry.
Someone will chime in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, that's right... i still can't get it right.. HELP:wits-end:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

For a Powerstrip guide, try here.

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/powerstrip.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome.. got it to work... thanks guys


----------

